# some dont like snail



## paul_28 (Jan 20, 2011)

i see alot of people saying dont have snails, they a pest or what ever in the tank lol i sure its a myth that 100 snails would appear. my apple snails come out of the water but not laid anything yet. I would like a blue mystrey snail and some zebra snails at some point.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Apple snails aren't asexual\hermaphroditic so they can't reproduce on their own. If you have more than one, they may be the same sex.

The only snail I like is the assassin snail for freshwater. Saltwater snails seem to breed a lot slower, and they're excellent as a clean up crew.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

not all snails are pests but some certainly are


----------



## paul_28 (Jan 20, 2011)

i have x4 apple snails and a golden apple snail and they do go on each other and come out of shell alot. oftern the apple snails get a free ride on larger snails shell lol hey i did hear of 'nirate snail' being the best cleaner and more effective than those plecto fish that go up the glass.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nerite snails are great cleaners, I've got the salt water variety and they do an awesome job at cleaning algae.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

paul_28 said:


> i have x4 apple snails and a golden apple snail and they do go on each other and come out of shell alot. oftern the apple snails get a free ride on larger snails shell lol hey i did hear of 'nirate snail' being the best cleaner and more effective than those plecto fish that go up the glass.


yea they definitely hitch rides on each other sometimes, check this out: a snail snowman


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

nerites are awesome, just make sure you dont have a rimless  they escape


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a Nerite snail. He was amazing at keeping the glass clear. Only problem was the amount of poop he created as a result and he also liked to nibble on Anubias. Best cleaners though.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i have snails breeding in my xp4 for months


----------



## paul_28 (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks for sharing. i like apple snails, my golden apple snail is cool, i had him 3months now.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

would snails in the cannister filter keep it from clogging up by eating the goo ?


----------



## Pamelajo (Feb 9, 2011)

I think they would eventually cause problems by multiplying and and clogging your filter. No sure if they would even eat the goo.


I have been keeping apple snails for years. The mystery snail as the fs calls them are pomacea diffusa and will lay eggs above water. They are easy to remove should be frozen if wishing to discard. Once frozen then throw out. Another apple snail not as familiar is spixi snail they will lay eggs under but are easy to find and remove. If you decide to hatch any of these clutches they will result in many many snails which take lots of room to grow out. The big yellow ones the size of a peach are canas and are plant eaters, currently banned in some parts of the states. They will also lay eggs above the water line.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

i bought 3 plants about 6 weeks ago. i knoticed 2 pea sized snails a day later. week later i knoticed 2 more baby snails. today i counted 14 in total. and i think i spotted where they laid eggs inside a lil pocket on one of my plants. 

they are only eating my algea which is great. 

watching the snails made me wonder how they think.

i mean a fish thinks like this: (imagine you jsut had 7 cups of coffee)FOOD! FOOOOD! IS THAT FOOD OVER THERE? HEY A FISH IMA CHASE HIM, DID I JUST SEE SOME FOOD? HEY BIG DARK FIGUER OUTSIDE MY HOME DO YOU HAVE FOOD?

what does a snail think? (imagine they sound like eyore(whinnie the pooh)) whell i think im going to mooove in this direction for a bit. oh mabey ill climb onto this plant here. iits getting pretty choppy n wavey out towards the end here. oops i fell off luckily i made it to this wall. lets climb onto the back of this snail for a while.


lol anyways, i think there pretty cool so far as long as they dont start eating the plants ill leave em be.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

LikeItLow said:


> i bought 3 plants about 6 weeks ago. i knoticed 2 pea sized snails a day later. week later i knoticed 2 more baby snails. today i counted 14 in total. and i think i spotted where they laid eggs inside a lil pocket on one of my plants.
> 
> they are only eating my algea which is great.
> 
> ...


That's the problem with their rapid breeding. When you have a couple dozen (depending on the species) and they start eating your plants your opinion might change.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

well ill deffinately keep my eye on the plants!


----------

